
Are my Math-Research-Programming skills worth nothing? - DreamScatter
https://github.com/chakravala
======
daly
I have been doing open source computer algebra for the last 20 years. I have
made about 100 dollars from book royalties. I spent about 3000 dollars a year
(conferences, books, web servers, etc). So a dollar a week puts you in the top
1%. Congrats.

------
DreamScatter
it seems my skills are not worth more than $1 per week

